# How can I reduce lighting for low tech? (with pic)



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a 50 gallon breeder aquarium with t5 high output lighting. I'm running two hang on the back Marineland Emperor filters. I also have a bunch of Anubias.

The tank has only been set up for a week but with t5 lighting I know it's only a matter of time before the algae starts to take over.

I want to reduce the amount of light in the tank with a floating plant like duckweed or something similar. My filters create alot of surface movement. Too much I think to have duckweed. I want to replace the filters with sponge filters so that the surface will have less movement for the duckweed.

Anyone think this will work?


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

If you increase the distance between the light and the tank you are effectively reducing the light.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

The light is mounted on a fixture theres no way for me to move the fixture higher.


----------



## nrom (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe try a fluorescent diffuser. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=163812-337-R-A12-222G-U&lpage=none
One of those...

I don't know how well it would work if your light fixture is raised though. It probably wouldn't look very good sitting on top of the tank. I'm sure there is some way that you can rig something up though.

I personally would stay away from duckweed. I accidentally introduced it to my 10g and it's impossible to get rid of. I would try to diffuse the light in some way before changing things in the tank (plants, filtration, etc.)


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would try and use a diffusser or get new lights. I would not use duckweed. If anything I would float some hornwort.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Plus 2 on the hornwort. I like to use Azolla and Spirodela too, they're much much easier to remove or get rid of than duckweed.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Actualy defusing the light wasn't that bad of an idea. I saved from having to buy a new light or filters. I used paper out of my printer and put it over the plastic lens of the light. It dimmed it down quit a bit but still looks good. I'll wait to see how it holds up. I don't think the lens gets hot enough to start a fire.


----------



## nrom (Mar 9, 2008)

Another option if the paper doesn't do the trick is to try to track down some frosted glass. 

I floated some hornwort when I first started one of my tanks, to soak up excess nutrients while things established. Like you I had a lot of surface agitation and it made a real mess. The bottom of my tank looked it was covered in pine needles and my filters clogged.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

wantsome said:


>


Thank has a nice design concept! 

You might want to add some Java Ferns /Windelov since they require the same parameters as the anubias  But its quite nice as it is


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

nytowl83 said:


> Thank has a nice design concept!
> 
> You might want to add some Java Ferns /Windelov since they require the same parameters as the anubias  But its quite nice as it is


 Thx I'm gonna add some bigger anubias to the back corners and along the back. I mostly just have petite and nana in there now.


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have reflectors on the bulbs? You can remove those and it will help.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Great layout! What type of fixture do you have? Can you remove one or more bulbs from your fixture?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've heard of people putting a couple sheets of tracing paper below the lights to reduce the intensity. I've never tried it personally, but I hear it works well


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't use paper, I'm pretty sure that's a fire hazard.

Exactly what fixture do you have over this tank? 

You might try just removing some bulbs.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol that's kinda what I was thinking. Pretty sure I read about it somewhere over at barrreport.com, but like I said, I've never tried it personally.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah I took the paper out for now until I can figure something out. It's a Nova extreem t5 with x2 39 watt lights. The tank is 50 gallons and realy wide 18" to be exact. It's a total of 80 watts on a 50 gallon. But I'm thinking because they're High output bulbs that the standard watt per gallon rule don't apply.

Anyone know if I should be ok with this light as is since it's under 2 watts per gallon?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm positive you'll need CO2 with that level lighting.

I'd run just one of those bulbs for no CO2.

I run only 108 watts of T5HO over my own 90gal and have to be sure and stay under 8 hrs/day to avoid algae.

T5HO is powerful stuff, especially when combined with individual bulb reflectors (which the Novas have).


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I tried one bulb and it's better then the paper idea. It's still bright enough that it looks good actually I think it's perfect.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice, algae should be much less of a problem with one bulb.


----------

